# Sad news



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

Boyce was a great guy and will be missed.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hard to digest this one. Boyce was a great guy. Three beautiful girls and a beautiful wife. He pioneered a lot of the hardest stuff in the northeast and still ran the shite at age 55. "Owner" of LL Kayaks and big time guy at Fidelity with his degrees coming from Harvard. Strong friend of AW. I spent some quality boating time with Boyce, but not nearly enough... Words are always inadequate at a time like this... Much love to the LL family and to his family and many friends. 

Here's a link to how Boyce often rolled.

4Corners Riversports Whitewater Kayak Blog: Upper Animas High Water - by Woody Callaway


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I just paddled the North fork with Boyce two weeks ago. Very solid paddler and great guy. I got my ass kicked in Taffy and Anne (Boyces wife) hung with me and took me down to watch the rest of the run of the boys. He was a monster in kayaking and will be missed by the NF crew. Very sad year in kayaking. Be safe out there


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

This is so incredibly sad. Especially with the Labor Day weekend NF boating festivities around the corner, it is a wake up call to remember the penalty factor, especially on that river. So so sorry to his wife and girls, his friends, and the entire kayaking/boating community that knew him.


----------



## kglaeser (Feb 21, 2004)

It is very sad indeed... Boyce was an amazing guy. I made it to his place several times for his annual Spring party which supported AW and helped the connect the paddlers in the New England area. 

I have a vivid memory of him psyched about the lastest Liquid Logic design and being dragged out ot his back yard to see it...

My condolences to his family.

Ken


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Boyce was a great guy and a huge supporter all things whitewater. My heart goes out to the Greer, Legacy and Canyons Inc. families. Boyce, you will be missed. Tony


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, interesting story. Nice to see a big shot corporate guy appreciate the beauty of the river and kayaking. Too bad about the ending. At least it sounds like money isn't a problem for his family. 

Running hard stuff with small kids at home--I hope it was something he talked with his wife about and she was OK with it. My wife told me she couldn't handle my death so I don't take risks and I avoid the hard stuff. She knows I can't eliminate all risks in life. 

I'd like to hear more about what happened. I am loosing ability as I get old and its tough for me judge my limits. Your body really goes downhill age 45-50. Is that what happened here and is there a lesson in the accident? 

Presumably he wasn't boating alone? This was class V? Was he just not up to the run? Or did something more freakish than usual happen?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

"basil", Boyce was a stud. Yes, the North Fork is class 5, especially Jacob's Ladder where it apparently happened. He had paddled it the day before, he wasn't alone. It wasn't near the top of his ability. He boated his entire adult life, his wife was more than aware of what he was doing. I passed 45-50 10-15 years ago and didn't notice that being a particular milestone of decline. Go easy here, a lot of people are still absorbing this. He was supremely competent in everything he did.

RIP Boyce


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Basil, i'm with Phil. Walk softly here. Boyce was the man. He has paddled the NF more this year then most paddle it in their life. It happened in Taffy just below the bottom of Jakes. No lessons to learn here as he took some heavy rocks. His wife Anne supported him in everything he did and was there.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I was up there when this happened... but not on the NF nor did I see it happen. For anyone who hasn't seen the NF or Jake's... it's just a different beast altogether. 

Sometimes the river does what it does. It sounds stupid but it's just the way it is sometimes. The NF has handed out two tragic deaths to two amazing paddlers.

Sad for everyone impacted by this.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

In an old thread, a new guy asked "How safe is this sport?" One reply was classic:


> Your level of safety while kayaking varies tremendously based on your personality. If you are a mellow person with good judgement, into scenic cruising and mild play boating and if you combine that with good instruction and safety training, kayaking will be very safe for you. Of course accidents can still happen but it will probably be much safer than driving to the put-in.
> 
> However, if you are like me (and most of my kayaking buddies,) and you are always pushing yourself, going for the gnarliest rapids you can find, and totally addicted to the adrenaline rush, things are going to be much different. Close calls and Injuries will be common. You will see friends die. And there is a good chance you will be killed yourself.
> 
> My advice: Live your own life, be who you are, and if you're like me... get a big life insurance policy, tell your wife you love her, and go have a ball. "Always remember... safety third!" and "If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space."


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I was so sad to read this news the other day. All the legends are saying this is a year of reminder that the river has the power to overcome anyone, even the best, at any moment. Death don't have no mercy, in this land.

I never knew Boyce but he is an inspiration to me, as both a professional and an expedition kayaker. I can't imagine what his loved ones are going through. It can be said, without doubt, however, that he acheived more than most in a short 55 years, and lived life to its fullest.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

ACC said:


> It can be said, without doubt, however, that he acheived more than most in a short 55 years, and lived life to its fullest.


I had never heard of Boyce, until this incident. However, in reading these articles, it resonates with me, that he was so successfull - both in the financial world, and the outdoors. I find his story impeccably inspiring, although the ending is impossibly tragic. My heart, thoughts, and condolences go out to all involved. Feel blessed to have had the opportunity to be a part of, what seems to be, a very special life lived.

I hope peace will come to those who are hurting this week, as swiftly as possible.

Peace,

--Zach


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a repost from NPMB. Don't know how to get the email to copy so if you want to use it here is the link to the NPMB thread.

RIP

http://www.npmb.com/cms2/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?180472

******************************************

As many of you know Boyce Greer died in a tragic accident one week ago on the North Fork of the Payette. Boyce was amoung the best known and respected boaters in all of the country. He has supported the whitewater boating community both financially and as a mentor for many years. If at all possible please join us to show your respect and appreciation, for all that Boyce has done, to Ann and the rest of the family by attending the service this Thursday. Details below.
Mark Lacroix 


Please join us to celebrate Boyce ’s life at a memorial service this Thursday, August 25. The service will take place at 11:00 a.m. on Spartan Field ( One Spartan Way ) at Fidelity Investment’s Merrimack , New Hampshire campus. The program will include remembrances from special people in Boyce ’s life with a reception to follow. Please contact Anne at -email- with any questions or to let her know you are planning to attend. We welcome you to bring a photo, written thought, story or other remembrance and will have a place at the service where these can be posted for you, Boyce 's family, and his friends to enjoy.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Any lessons to be learned from this incident?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

basil said:


> Any lessons to be learned from this incident?






basil said:


> In an old thread, a new guy asked "How safe is this sport?" One reply was classic:





> Your level of safety while kayaking varies tremendously based on your personality. If you are a mellow person with good judgement, into scenic cruising and mild play boating and if you combine that with good instruction and safety training, kayaking will be very safe for you. Of course accidents can still happen but it will probably be much safer than driving to the put-in.
> 
> However, if you are like me (and most of my kayaking buddies,) and you are always pushing yourself, going for the gnarliest rapids you can find, and totally addicted to the adrenaline rush, things are going to be much different. Close calls and Injuries will be common. You will see friends die. And there is a good chance you will be killed yourself.
> 
> My advice: Live your own life, be who you are, and if you're like me... get a big life insurance policy, tell your wife you love her, and go have a ball. "Always remember... safety third!" and "If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much space." :





basil said:


> Any lessons to be learned from this incident?






Gary E said:


> Basil, No lessons to learn here as he took some heavy rocks.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

basil said:


> Any lessons to be learned from this incident?


Please don't turn it into that. Everyone in this sport should understand....sometimes things just happen. Every incident does not need to be disected for the "better of the group". We all know the risks.......at every level of paddling.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Paddling Life - Trusted News Source - Sea Kayaking, Whitewater Rafting, Kayaking, Canoeing, Kayak Fishing, Photos


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

ACC said:


> I was so sad to read this news the other day. All the legends are saying this is a year of reminder that the river has the power to overcome anyone, even the best, at any moment. Death don't have no mercy, in this land.
> 
> I never knew Boyce but he is an inspiration to me, as both a professional and an expedition kayaker. I can't imagine what his loved ones are going through. It can be said, without doubt, however, that he acheived more than most in a short 55 years, and lived life to its fullest.


 
With ACC on this one. Condolensces...its been a great but at times sad year on the river this season.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

GoodTimes said:


> Please don't turn it into that. Everyone in this sport should understand....sometimes things just happen. Every incident does not need to be disected for the "better of the group". We all know the risks.......at every level of paddling.



I think any safety minded boater has a responsibility to "turn it into that" when they hear tragic news like this. Sensitivity to family and friends is of course important, and it sounds like in this case it was just a matter of high velocity currents and rocks. But the question of "what happened and could anything have been done differently" should ALWAYS be asked. 
I read the heartbreaking thread about Allen Satcher from a few weeks ago, and was left with many questions in my head about the sport I like so much and how it effects my friends and family. I was dismayed to read some of the negative responses to a member of that party who was willing to speak curtly and directly to the circumstances surrounding the incident. The following weekend I didn't get out of my boat to scout or portage once without my 70' rope bag in hand. 
Kayaking difficult water has only been around for about 30 some years, and unfortunately we don't have it down to an exact science yet. Of course we should be sensitive towards those affected by fatalities on the river, but let's not let that get in the way of refining our practices and potentially saving lives.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Once again, there is nothing to learn from this! As stated above, sometimes shit happens. You want to learn something from Boyces passing it is stay up right.. Not everything has a lesson. When it's your time you are gonna go, be safe 

Gary


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Gary E said:


> Once again, there is nothing to learn from this! As stated above, sometimes shit happens. You want to learn something from Boyces passing it is stay up right.. Not everything has a lesson. When it's your time you are gonna go, be safe
> 
> Gary



I agree with you and said so in my post. Simply addressing the point that the last two fatality reports and discussions on this forum have been scorned for being insensitive by even posing the question.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Awoody said:


> I agree with you and said so in my post. Simply addressing the point that the last two fatality reports and discussions on this forum have been scorned for being insensitive by even posing the question.


I don't think scorn is the right word here. And I think if you reread the thread you'll see that more than a simple "what can be learned?" was asked. 

I don't have anything first hand to offer. Boyce was ultra competent, he was with an ultra competent old friend. He got worked in a "big water" class 5 and hit his head. His friend got him out of the rio, he didn't survive. 

"Stay upright" is a dam good lesson to take from this. 

I have young friends that can't stay upright and style the Numbers and proceed to class 5. I worry for them.

RIP Boyce


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Boyce's partner on this stretch must have been pretty shaken up about this. It's a tough situation on the river for a person to handle.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

It was Mike Hipsher. A very strong paddler of many years experience. Unfortunate for everybody.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Mike is one of the very best, on the water and off.


----------



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

If detailing an accident can save lives, I think we should not hesitate. There is a rapid called Chief's on the Green Narrows (N.C.) that was the site of a pinning fatality some years back. The victim attempted to run a cheat route that was at the time very popular, though also could be very dangerous if the line was botched.

Information of the dangers of that sneak route became wide spread and now almost everyone, even 1st timers, take the normal (safer) route, and to the best of my knowledge there has not been a similiar incident.

Not to say the situations are similiar, but investigating these sorts of events can save lifes.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

A Man has to do, what a Man has to do. God speed. RIP.


----------

